# who wants to paint a house?



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

3 bed 2 bath 1500 sqft, west side of Pensacola in Coral Creek, all walls and inside trim. I supply the paint, you supply all other materials. its vacant.

Drop ma a call @ 850-450-6276 to come give estimate. 
looking at getting the painting done tues/wed of next week.


----------



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

do you want it painted all the same color with white trim or is it special colors and all that stuff?
if its your base color paint and white trim i have a tiny crew of guys i use to paint and we actually finished a house on corral reef. 
ill send you a pm


----------



## barebones1 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks jim see you in the morning

tom villeneuve housedoctors painting 456-9624
housecare painting 434 -7571
Pinnacle contractors 356-4363 // 324-1141


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

*House painting*

Five Star Maintenance


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

At this point, all jobs on this re-do have been filled. Thanks for all the response(s).


----------

